# Blaze



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey, everybunny! My name is Blaze!  I was born 2 years ago during the summer. I have 2 brothers. I live in a huge cage at my owners house. I love to be petted and played with. My favorite toy is a alligator dog treat that I can chew on. I absoulutly love it when Madison (my owner)gives me lettuce. I hope to schedule a play date with Bubbles soon. Bubbles just got a new owner named hayhaylizw! I think we might become BFF's!  Well gotta go chew on something... Bye everybunny!


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi! My name is Blaze and my favorite toy is...well i love them all! i like to hide in my tunnel and pretend hayley (my slave) can't see me! I like to put my food in my water and see it float Hayley doesn't like it though Anyway i love putting things in water. One time, i put my pine cone in my water and it shriveled up! It went back to normal once my owner took it out. I thought it was soooo cool! Hayley wasn't a big fan of it though.. i like it when hayley brushes me and i like it when she gives me carrots! Hey Blaze! I reeeally wanna play with you too!! Maybe we can get together soon!!:bunnieskiss


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Aww thanks Bubbles! You are tooo sweet! :happybunny::happybunny:


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you bunches, Blaze!:bunny18


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 19, 2012)

hey!!:hello


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey! :wiggle


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 26, 2012)

We should TOTALLY get together soon blaze!!!!:bunnydance:


----------

